# Orchard Auto Care & Colourlock Open Morning 9th April



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

As some of you know we open our doors at Clean and Shiny on a Saturday morning at the end of the month and the start of the month for you guys to pop in and grab any products your after. 

This weekend is a slightly different one....

On the 9th April we are hosting a Orchard Autocare and Colourlock demo morning. We will have Rollo from Orchard Autocare coming over from Ireland to be on hand to answer your questions as well as the guys from Colourlock doing demos on their range of leather products. You will be able to try our products from both companies as well as buy products from our store. 

If your around this Saturday feel free to pop in, obviously we will have all our normal items for sale too. 

Cheers, 

John


----------

